# US Jetter new remote reel



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

MUWAHAHA.......let the hating commence lmfao!


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Wait...what? Did you buy thing from the back of a truck in a Wal-Mart parking lot?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

That's why you don't need a jeteter lol

I wonder what happened


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Never would've happened with a 4x6 expansion cutter. lmfao!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Im guessing someone lost their job after that. 

That has to be a car accident or a real lousy repair was performed.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

If you remember, when Rick got his new US Jetter he had nothing but trouble and US Jetter kept making it worse. He finally had them send the parts to him and he broke out his welder, did some redesign work and fixed it himself. You shouldn't have to do that with a $40,000 + Jetter.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Remember? He won't let me forget lol. He brings it up in conversation at least once a month lol


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

As a game for Sunday, we will count how many times it comes up. (baiting is approved)

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

hmmmm....30 people show up......he tells me the story once per month. Based off my calculations he will tell the story 21.9 times. Rick will tell 21 people but 9 people walk away 2 minutes into it. lol

But seriously.....I think I'll hear the story 8 times on sunday.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

The truth is he fixed it where US Jetter didn't have a clue so it is tough to be to hard on him.

Mark


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> hmmmm....30 people show up......he tells me the story once per month. Based off my calculations he will tell the story 21.9 times. Rick will tell 21 people but 9 people walk away 2 minutes into it. lol
> 
> But seriously.....I think I'll hear the story 8 times on sunday.


So I guess we should make sure we bring plenty if duct tape :laughing:...sorry Rick!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know how you guys deal with him. I can't take him online, can't imagine he's any better in person.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I think it's because he really has a great heart and wants to help. Plus....no bs....he really does know what he's talking about. I really don't think I'd be anywhere near succesful as I am right now without Rick. He's kinda a eccentric/annoying genius personality. I try to focus on those positive qualities instead of his not so great personality. Plus I got my own flaws so who am I judge. 

But wait Drain Pro......you're from NYC......don't you NY'ers hate everyone? lmfao!


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

That's right Ben, I hate everyone. Especially you guys on the left coast.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

According to MizBiz, no one outside of Sheepshead Bay matters a whole lot. Everyone west of Staton Island are inbred hicks and treated accordingly. 

New Yorkers don't hate everyone. Everyone else is just irrelevent. :laughing: :jester:


----------

